# [SMB] W7/MACOSX Copy interrupted by error -36



## BarTo28 (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi all.

I'm trying to solve this issue for weeks now. I've tried several things and made a lot of research without success. So here I am.

I've got an Acer REVO with Windows 7 that share an NTFS USB disk.
I can mount this share on my macbook with no problem.

When I try to copy a file from the mac to the shared folder, the process is interrupted at the end by an error Code -36.

Then the shared folder becomes unreachable and I'm unable to mount it again without rebooting the PC.

Here is the log of what happens in the console :



> kernel smb_maperr32: no direct map for 32 bit server error (0xc0000205)
> kernel smb_maperr32: no direct map for 32 bit server error (0xc0000205)
> KernelEventAgent[46]	tid 00000000 type 'smbfs', mounted on '/Volumes/DATA-SRV', from '//BarTo@BARTO-SRV/DATA-SRV', dead
> KernelEventAgent[46]	tid 00000000 found 1 filesystem(s) with problem(s)
> kernel smbfs_smb_lookup: smbfs_smb_qpathinfo error = 57



Good to know that :

-Password of the shared folder is numeric only. (to avoid encryption issue)
-I've already tried the nsmb.conf editing stuff. (stream=no for example)
-I use Windows 7 64bits Ultimate.
-Copying files from the PC to the mac works fine
-I can watch an 15 Gb movie from this shared folder on the mac without any problem...

I hope someone could find the fix for this.

Thanks.


----------



## lhjrbowl (Jul 9, 2010)

BarTo28 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I'm trying to solve this issue for weeks now. I've tried several things and made a lot of research without success. So here I am.
> 
> ...




Does this sound like your problem?

http://www.macyourself.com/2010/01/07/solution-to-finder-error-code-36-in-10-6-when-copying-folders/

Google is your friend.


----------



## BarTo28 (Jul 9, 2010)

1.This issue is fixed in the latest leopard update that i've installed.
2.This is a completely different problem, your link isnt network related.
3.I'm trying to solve this for weeks now, so trust me google is already my friend.


----------



## lhjrbowl (Jul 9, 2010)

1. Glad you were able to find a fix.
2. I think the problem is the same for network and non-network volumes, but it doesn't matter since you got it fixed.
3. No offense intended. I often use that statement as a "tagline" at the end of posts. I will refrain from using it when I post to you if you wish.


----------



## BarTo28 (Jul 9, 2010)

No I didnt fix my problem. I've the latest Leopard version but the problem is still here.


----------



## Giaguara (Jul 13, 2010)

What size of files are you copying?

If they are larger files, try with a smaller file - definitely below 4 GB in size. Smb doesn't deal well with files over 4 GB, no matter what *X system you are using.

Can you smb from Terminal or do you get the same error? 
If you get an error in Terminal, please copy paste it.


```
smbclient //dns-name-or-ip/sharename -W workgroup -U username
```


----------



## BarTo28 (Jul 15, 2010)

I havent tried to make a transfert with the terminal.
I'll check this later today.

I think the size of the file isnt a problem. I can have the problem either with an 8gigs video or with 10 files of 2 mb.

(like I said I can watch an 15 gigs HD movie trough this shared folder in streaming without any problem.)


----------



## Giaguara (Jul 15, 2010)

Hmm...

How about trying some of the options others tried in http://www.macwindows.com/snowleopard-filesharing.html?
I know it's a huge, long article, but... it just covers so many of the possible reasons for it.

Such as
- create/join a domain for the Windows box
- enter the PC as pcname\username there
- editing the /etc/hosts file on Mac 
- try all numeric password
- try smb://share:139
- try creating a file  _/etc/nsmb.config_ the lines below:


> #######
> [default]
> streams=no
> #######


(again more details for that in the link above)
and restart the Mac

Well, there are just tons of different variations of the error -36 with Mac OS X and Windows. The good news is _most_ of them are covered in that article. 

The problem(s) with it have been around since... well, to some extent (as there are way too many reasons for it to happen) since Mac OS X first came out (that's where first of the Apple KBs came out to cover some causes and workarounds). Always the next major version or next update would possibly fix it - maybe it has fixed some possible causes, but some still remain. 

I was fighting with error -36 at work for nearly 3 years (and probably still would if I still worked in the same place..); what worked as "workarounds" in that scenario (affecting each and every Mac in the company, from 10.4 to 10.6) was to use smb in Terminal (something I don't like the users without a need for admin account on their work Macs doing), OR using VMware Fusion - copying the files to or from a Windows or Linux virtual machine first and drag and drop from there. So at least the Windows virtual machines and Ubuntu were unaffected (FreeBSD or Solaris variations probably not). 

Systematic following the possible fixes listed on that article is probably the most straightforward way, even if it would start to feel a bit old at some point. 
If one of the fixes listed for the others would or will fix it, can you please update which one solved it in this thread? 
I didn't find anything useful with the exact error you had seen in Console (some with same thread but different error instead) so it would definitely help anyone else who'd be struggling with the same issue.

Also, would you happen to have Boot Camp, VMware Fusion or Parallels installed? I'm pretty sure you would not get this same error in a guest OS.


----------



## BarTo28 (Jul 15, 2010)

I've a bootcamp Windows 7 with VMware Fusion to load it in OSX.
The transfert is runnng fine trouhgh windows 7...

This thing is making me mad. I've already tried a lot of the fixes seen on your link with no success.

Thanks 4 your help.


----------



## kwjohnson (Mar 25, 2012)

Just curious - did you ever find a fix?  I still feel your pain as i've been dealing with this for about a year.  As you mentioned, I've tried a number of these "fixes", but none of them work for my situation.  Interestingly, most other threads I read don't have the same issue as ours, where the share is no longer available and the PC sharing the netshare must be rebooted.
Thanks!


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 26, 2012)

Nope, just the workarounds.

Command line worked and works, but if I've got a bunch of users I don't want doing command line acrobatics, that would not be a really good workaround.

Fusion and Parallels are a bit overkill for only that issue, but if there's some other need for those apps or some other OS to be used, it kind of works.

And it would kind of be nice if some of the hiccups that have been in Finder at least since Mac OS X 10.1 would one day be solved... if something works in Terminal, but doesn't in Finder, the underlying stuff in the OS works, and Finder doesn't. Sigh.


----------

